

AWS Service Credit - wbills

Thought I'd share and see what people think of their response.This was an automated mail and not from a request for credit.<p>Dear AWS Customer,<p>Starting at 12:47AM PDT on April 21st, there was a service disruption (for a period of a few hours up to a few days) for Amazon EC2 and Amazon RDS that primarily involved a subset of the Amazon Elastic Block Store (EBS) volumes in a single Availability Zone within our US East Region. You can read our detailed summary of the event here:
http://aws.amazon.com/message/65648<p>We’ve identified that you had an attached EBS volume or a running RDS database instance in the affected Availability Zone at the time of the disruption. Regardless of whether your resources and application were impacted, we are going to provide a 10 day credit (for the period 4/18-4/27) equal to 100% of your usage of EBS Volumes, EC2 Instances and RDS database instances that were running in the affected Availability Zone. This credit will be automatically applied to your April bill, and you don’t need to do anything to receive it. You can see your service credit by logging into your AWS Account Activity page after you receive your upcoming billing statement.<p>Last, but certainly not least, we want to apologize. We know how critical the services we provide are to our customers’ businesses and we will do everything we can to learn from this event and use it to drive improvement across our services.<p>Sincerely,
The Amazon Web Services Team
======
TamDenholm
Nice to see Amazon taking some responsibility, actually saying sorry and
trying to earn back some good will by providing compensation for disruption.
This is how companies should act.

